# Coils for iJust 2(Melo, Atlantis,etc)



## moonunit (8/9/15)

Hey all 

Looking for 0.3ohm coils for the iJust2 tank. Will also look at 0.15 TC coils. Tank also compatible Atlantis, Atlantis 2 and Melo coils so please also post if you have coils that are less than 0.5ohm as the iJust2 mod/battery works like a mech and I like the Vape from the low ohm coils.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostbite (9/9/15)

moonunit said:


> Hey all
> 
> Looking for 0.3ohm coils for the iJust2 tank. Will also look at 0.15 TC coils. Tank also compatible Atlantis, Atlantis 2 and Melo coils so please also post if you have coils that are less than 0.5ohm as the iJust2 mod/battery works like a mech and I like the Vape from the low ohm coils.
> 
> ...



Morning,

We have Atlantis 0.3 Coils and Melo 0.5.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------

